# Cadillac ATS wheels for the Diesel??



## Jay36303 (Dec 17, 2017)

Hello all!

New to the group and thank you in advance for support and advice. I have been looking at different wheels for my 2014 diesel. I noticed that Cadillac ATS wheels have the same bolt pattern and come 18x8 AND 18x9 for the rear. Has anyone tried this? I searched the threads and did not see any posts about it. I am including a picture. I think these would look badass if they would fit. 

Jay


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

I dont see why they wouldnt work just fine. Buick Verano has a nice set of 18s that fit too.

Measure the center cap and look on Ebay. I'll bet there's a Chevy cap that'll fit them.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

There was someone who was looking into it. IIRC he also worked at a dealer.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomko said:


> There was someone who was looking into it. IIRC he also worked at a dealer.


Was there someone looking into the wheels?

There was a guy who was looking into the Brembos - but he went and got himself banned, haha.

As far as ATS wheels go - the 17s should be a near direct match for the stock CTD wheels - they have 2mm less positive offset, and are an inch wider, but have a 0.1mm larger bore, so that's very nearly a match as well. 

The 18s are the same +42 in front (CTD is +44), but +40 out back. You could probably get away with just running four front wheels - no reason to have a wider wheel out back on a FWD car, and I don't know if a 9 inch-wide wheel will fit up front without less positive offset.


----------

